# Front Axle Hub Nut Removal



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay i spent over an hour trying to beat and impact off the front right axle hub nut with no luck. The other three tired were fairly painless but this SOB will not budge.

Can i hear from anyone that had huge issues with there on what they did or anyone with ideas of what i can try next besides really messing up the nut and axle end with a torch or chit off tool.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

With a torque of like 180ftlbs, they can be a pain especially if they get a little rusty. I suggest first soaking it in some PB for a while, then drying it off and heating it a little with a torch. Be carful not to burn the seal on the bearing. Then with a chain wrench around the hub and a sizeable...meaning 18" or more..ratchet on the nut, break it apart like you would a tight pipe fitting...meaning having both wrenches together and pull up on one and push down on the other. It'll come. Just have to..."inspire"...it. lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

may have to "soak" it several times & spray it really good.


----------



## RED383 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just went thru that just yesterday I finally drilled a very small hole in the locknut around the back close to the hub and sprayed WD in the hole and let it soak I finally got it after about 2 hours lol


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

HEAT, Been there done that! Heat from my torch was all that would do the trick and it was still really really hard to get off. Had my breaker bar and cheater pipe bending like they was about to break then she finally let loose, I like my 75 lbs gorillas better now lol


----------

